# Netflix stream throttled?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody seen any signs of any ISP cutting back the speed on streaming NF content? _*Steve*_ has reported that he has not been getting 5800 kbps during prime time. I've been checking since he posted, since I have Cablevision as he does and, so far, I haven't seen anything but 5800. How about Verizon, I keep reading about them cutting back on the stream? Anybody see that?

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Seemed to me I read somewhere Netflix partnered with someone [ sorry, can't remember who, a internet provider?] and the speed would be consistent.

Anyone with input here?

I could be wrong.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Seemed to me I read somewhere Netflix partnered with someone [ sorry, can't remember who, a internet provider?] and the speed would be consistent.
> 
> Anyone with input here?
> 
> I could be wrong.


NetFlix now pays a toll to Comcast, Verizon FIOS & AT&T U Verse and withother ISP's to be announced


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's how Netflix compares on different ISPs. When I first started checking in earnest, a couple of months ago, it would dip below 5800 during weeknight prime-time hours on Optimum. Last couple of weeks it's been a solid 5800. AFAIK, Netflix is NOT paying Optimum for prioritized traffic.

http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/usa


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Here's how Netflix compares on different ISPs. When I first started checking in earnest, a couple of months ago, it would dip below 5800 during weeknight prime-time hours on Optimum. Last couple of weeks it's been a solid 5800. AFAIK, Netflix is NOT paying Optimum for prioritized traffic.
> 
> http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/usa


I got that link from you, thanx.  I really have to wonder how this will all play out. Are we at another crossroad?

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Regardless of who charges what, robs, pays to, ransoms or extorts
from whom or what, it is we, the consumers who will pay in the end.

*"All costs are ultimately borne by the consumer" *- me

I am about to drop my Comcast bundle, cut the cable and hang up the
phone in favor of 100% internet-sourced content. I will keep Comcast's
Internet because it is, at present, simply the fastest game in town. Doing
so will reduce my overall monthly entertainment bill, including Netflix and
Hulu Plus subscriptions to less than $100, a savings of around $200/mo.,
all subject of course to Comcast's data cap, currently 250-300GB which
may ultimately prove to be a gotcha for cable-cutters like me.

*"Television is the opiate of the masses" *- attribution (?) pending

To me, cutting out 65 years, nearly a lifetime of television viewing, both
OTA and cable will be much more difficult for me than quitting smoking,
which I did _cold-turkey_ 10 years ago. To soften the blow, I recently ran a
25' VGA cable from my chairside laptop to my 42" HDTV so at least I can
_pretend_' I'm watching "tv". Believe it or not, the PQ is surprising good!

However, being the life-long real-time news _junky_ that I am, the thought of
being self-deprived of "BREAKING NEWS" alerts as they happen may be
my Achilles' heel. The thought of saving $200 bucks a month propels me
forward -- the thought of not staying on top of the latest happenings from
around the world may cause me to backslide.

It is certainly going to be an adjustment -- wish me well.

_*"When television is good, nothing - not the theater, not the magazines or newspapers -*_
_*nothing is better. But when television is bad, nothing is worse. I invite each of you to sit *_
_*down in front of your television set when your station goes on the air and stay there for *_
_*a day without a book, without a magazine, without a newspaper...to distract you. Keep *_
_*your eyes glued to that set until the station signs off. I can assure you that what you will*_
_*observe is a vast wasteland."*_ - Newton Minow, former chairman of the FCC, in a speech given to the
NAB convention, May 9, 1961


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I do believe the Internet is just as quick when it comes to breaking news stories. That shouldn't bother you at all. Just a different way to get the news.

I really wish I could join you in cutting the cord. But my family would be very unhappy if I did that. Left to my own, I could easily find enough content on NF to satisfy me. About all I watch regularly on D* is the Yankees games. 

But, good for you. $200 a month is nothing to be sneezed at.

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement, Rich.

I had a vasectomy 33 years ago -- as best I can recall, that was easier.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Was it also a DIY project??

 :scratchin 

!rolling


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> Regardless of who charges what, robs, pays to, ransoms or extorts
> from whom or what, it is we, the consumers who will pay in the end.
> 
> *"All costs are ultimately borne by the consumer" *- me
> ...


"Television is the opiate of the masses" - attribution (?) pending 
Was it not Marx who said that? 

Givinging up television cold turkey is not that hard. Stop smoking on the other hand is the hardest thing I have ever attempted except for making love on a hammock standing up. Two out of three is not bad.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Karl Marx lived in the 1800s. Among other things, he said "Religion is the opiate of the masses".

I suppose it's pretty much the same thing. :shrug:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Rich.
> 
> I had a vasectomy 33 years ago -- as best I can recall, that was easier.


You're welcome.

Wish I could join you.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> "Television is the opiate of the masses" - attribution (?) pending
> Was it not Marx who said that?
> 
> Givinging up television cold turkey is not that hard. Stop smoking on the other hand is the hardest thing I have ever attempted except for _*making love on a hammock standing up.*_ Two out of three is not bad.


Don't leave us hanging here, you have to tell us that story. I've used my hammocks many times to do that, but standing up? How...?

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You first have to perfect the solo act of standing in a hammock for ten minutes., Then, with a carefully selected gymnast....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> You first have to perfect the solo act of standing in a hammock for ten minutes., Then, with a carefully selected gymnast....


I can't even imagine how that could be done. I certainly hope that El Lobo will enlighten us.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> I can't even imagine how that could be done. I certainly hope that El Lobo will enlighten us.
> 
> Rich


I did say "two out of three is not bad".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> I did say "two out of three is not bad".


Aww, I was hoping for a good story. :nono2:

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> You first have to perfect the solo act of standing in a hammock for ten minutes., Then, with a carefully selected gymnast....


I am going to buy a hammock to help ease the pain of missing
cable tv, but where does one find _'a carefully selected gymnast....'_ ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> I am going to buy a hammock to help ease the pain of missing
> cable tv, but where does one find _'a carefully selected gymnast....'_ ?


I think you can order them online from Russia or China.....

Ooooops.

:hurah:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I think you can order them online from Russia or China.....
> 
> Ooooops.
> 
> :hurah:


Almost bought a daughter from China years ago. "Only" $25,000 to "adopt" one. Unless you've attended one of those meetings for childless couples in hotel ballrooms, you cannot imagine how many people were there. Like _*Nick*_, I had a vasectomy and having it reversed cost us $7,000, so I figure we saved $18,000. What took less than an hour to do, took 5 hours of microsurgery to reverse. Terribly painful aftermath to the operation, but we got a son out of it, so...

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A nice ending, Rich! (Almost said "happy" but caught it)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Rich said:


> Almost bought a daughter from China years ago. "Only" $25,000 to "adopt" one. Unless you've attended one of those meetings for childless couples in hotel ballrooms, you cannot imagine how many people were there. Like _*Nick*_, I had a vasectomy and having it reversed cost us $7,000, so I figure we saved $18,000. What took less than an hour to do, took 5 hours of microsurgery to reverse. Terribly painful aftermath to the operation, but we got a son out of it, so...
> 
> Rich


Congratulations!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> A nice ending, Rich! (Almost said "happy" but caught it)


I thought the aftermath of the vasectomy was bad (and it was), but the aftermath of the reversal was much worse. To top it off, I was in a cast for a broken ankle when I had the operation. My wife REALLY wanted a kid. She has no mercy when she wants something.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Congratulations!


Thanx, in addition to getting a son, we also got a wonderful granddaughter out of it. Best 7 grand I ever spent!

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats again_, _Rich_!_ You certainly got a lot more for your money than many.
I am so happy for you and Mrs. Rich. Just _shows to go_ what happiness and
pure joy a relatively small but good decision in one's life can lead to.

It also shows what wonderful news can come out of a fairly innocous thread
topic like this one that has seriously, but serendipitously gone astray_._


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> Congrats again_, _Rich_!_ You certainly got a lot more for your money than many.
> I am so happy for you and Mrs. Rich. Just _shows to go_ what happiness and
> pure joy a relatively small but good decision in one's life can lead to.
> 
> ...


I started this thread and I had to look for the title. Sometimes the best info I see is off topic.

My wife's name is Sue, BTW. She made the decision. It would be a funny story if I hadn't been in so much pain. At the time, we had a VW Rabbit that seemed to have some sort of sensor that led Sue to hit every pothole from Piscataway to Morristown, where the doctor's office was. I'll never forget those rides with plastic tubes for drainage stuck in...well, perhaps this isn't the place to go into that much detail. I ended up hating that Rabbit.

But you're right, it ended up (and is still ongoing) being a wonderful experience that I have fully enjoyed (after finally healing).

I think I'll start a thread about vasectomies one of these days.

I certainly have appreciated your posts in this wandering thread, Nick.

Rich


----------

